# Convertible Full Face Helmet / XC helmet



## Pimpride (Nov 14, 2005)

Is there a good helmet that converts from a full face to an XC helmet? Be cool to find a helmet that can go AC/DC or XC/DH... Not sure if there is anything on the market like that, but I'm wanting more protection on my AM bike and BMX cruiser, but need a general XC helmet too, does anything do double duty?


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

Yes there are a few but they are not cheap or as durable. The 2 I know is casco viper mx, and met parachute. I own the casco bought it online from Germany years ago. They are pretty good and comfortable, but not as cool (air flow) as the Met which is also cheaper too.


----------



## Pimpride (Nov 14, 2005)

I like the met parachute.. Looks to be they type of helmet I'm looking for. I'm surprised more manufacturers don't make similar helmets. Seems like I can get it only from International sellers.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Pimpride said:


> I like the met parachute.. Looks to be they type of helmet I'm looking for. I'm surprised more manufacturers don't make similar helmets. Seems like I can get it only from International sellers.


Apparently, the convertible helmets do not meet US impact standards. Plus there are questions about how much protection they can actually provide. Companies such as POC have been working on (overall) helmet designs that provide real-world protection beyond the mandated tests.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

check out the urge archi-enduro. not convertable but it looks like it could pull double duty no problem.


----------



## p0is0n0ak (May 17, 2007)

Giro had a model called the Switchback a few years ago, but I heard they recalled it. I guess people were using it for downhill and didn't fare so well. I just used mine for heavy XC, before All Mountain became a category and liked it. I knocked the side of my head against a tree once and the helmet did right by me.


----------

